# Shakir Bell has been dismissed from the team.



## Callmedoc

Got a text and then twitter confirmed by Bell.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The program just released the best RB in school history... What a crock of shit. Are you kidding me?? 

Wow.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Well, this certainly answers some questions that have been asked.


----------



## treeman

either this is a smart move and the coaching staff is addressing some problems that we believe are happening within the program. ooooorrrrrrrrrrr the program is in worst shape than we thought. 

either way, WHAT IN THE WORLD IS GOING ON!!!!!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

This certainly took a lot of guts by Coach.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I'm glad Shakir played for us, I enjoyed watching him.  However, I will cheer like crazy for the Sycamores without him.  I cannot imagine how difficult this must have been for the coaching staff, or what could have caused them to do this.  There must have been some serious, and I mean SERIOUS, issues with Shakir for this to have happened.  I wish him all the best, and I'll be there Saturday to cheer us on to a big win.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Trust in Coach Sanford is very low at this point.  With everything Shakir has done for ISU and the way this season has gone, tough it out and move on.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreFan317 said:


> This certainly took a lot of guts by Coach.



That's one way to describe it. 

The coach has no responsability here at all.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Trust in Coach Sanford is very low at this point.  With everything Shakir has done for ISU and the way this season has gone, tough it out and move on.



Yeah, but you gotta believe the man isn't an idiot.  I cannot fathom anything but _huge_ problems leading to this.  It's one thing to be a bad football coach (which I don't believe Coach Sanford is), it's something totally different to be a complete idiot.  I don't think he's a complete idiot.  Most of those work in Washington, D.C., anyway...


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I agree with ITF on this one. For the staff to cut what many see to be your best player will lead to second guessing and criticism, but the reasons had to be of massive proportions. I respect coach Sanford for having the guts to make the decision. GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## GeoffreyK

Would really like to know what the deal is.  Was it just his injury that triggered the dismissal?  His twitter leads me to think otherwise.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I can not believe that any coach would ever dismiss ANY player because of injury, there is something a lot bigger going on.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreFan317 said:


> I agree with ITF on this one. For the staff to cut what many see to be your best player will lead to second guessing and criticism, but the reasons had to be of massive proportions. I respect coach Sanford for having the guts to make the decision. GO SYCAMORES!



Once again - I don't question that Bell did something or what he didn't do that lead to him being dismissed from the team. That said, this is not Rico Stinson doing drugs and getting kicked off - this is the best player in school history. How does a coach lose his best player to the point get's sent packing? And what do you mean "many see as our best player"? He is the best RB is school history, heck yeah he's the best on this team and it's not even close.


----------



## Callmedoc

Yeah, something fishy is going on here...Bell has been seen, walking fine today and even jogging.BUT, indiana state football is claiming he suffered a season ending foot injury.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Callmedoc said:


> Yeah, something fishy is going on here...Bell has been seen, walking fine today and even jogging.BUT, indiana state football is claiming he suffered a season ending foot injury.



Someone posted yesterday they saw him on campus in a walking boot.


----------



## blueblazer

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Once again - I don't question that Bell did something or what he didn't do that lead to him being dismissed from the team. That said, this is not Rico Stinson doing drugs and getting kicked off - this is the best player in school history. How does a coach lose his best player to the point get's sent packing? And what do you mean "many see as our best player"? He is the best RB is school history, heck yeah he's the best on this team and it's not even close.


I'm old enough to remember Vincent Allen, still could be the best, he stuck it out, David Wright was very good also, Shakir would have been the best if...
What the heck is going on with this team?


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Someone posted yesterday they saw him on campus in a walking boot.



Yeah, I am not On campus anymore I am just hearing what others are saying. Either way who dismisses a guy for being injured?


----------



## pbutler218

Everyone is naive if they didn't think there was more going on with Shakir than injuries. His twitter says his release comes with NO hard feelings so I have to think this was more of Shakir's undoing than coaches' at this point.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

pbutler218 said:


> Everyone is naive if they didn't think there was more going on with Shakir than injuries. His twitter says his release comes with NO hard feelings so I have to think this was more of Shakir's undoing than coaches' at this point.



I have little doubts about this. I'm conerned about how your doing as a coaching staff if you let it get to that point - I'm not sorry for being bother by an All American and a Walter Payton Finalist being either dismissed or leaving the program - Bell had more to lose by leaving this program than any player on the roster. 

Now not only is he viewed by NFL teams as injury prone. 

He is now viewed as a Cancer.

Thus making him undraftable at the next level. You be the judge, if you still think everything falls on the kids shoulders then I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I think it's pretty easy to deduce what was going on and what led to his dismissal if you've been to the games and read the forums. You don't just cut the most productive player in school history without there being legitimate reason and supporting evidence to do so. You definitely don't cut a player, in season nonetheless, because of injury. If that was the case, we'd have a ton of open scholarships next year with our infirmary ward. 

This team is primarily made up of sophomores or younger -- 54 of the 92 players on the roster fall into that group. I think one would expect that Shakir Bell would be a guy in a major leadership role at this point in his Indiana State career yet there have been multiple posts from people in the know stating there is a serious lack of leadership on this team. Connecting the dots, if Coach Sanford thinks Shakir was one of the guys poisoning the well, he really gave him no choice but to dismiss him. I'm going to guess Shakir has also been very vocal about his lack of touches compared to the Miles regime. At the end of the day, Sanford was brought in to win and I doubt he is going to let any one single player control his fate, Shakir Bell or not as he is not likely to get another Division 1 head coaching opportunity.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I have little doubts about this. I'm conerned about how your doing as a coaching staff if you let it get to that point - I'm not sorry for being bother by an All American and a Walter Payton Finalist being either dismissed or leaving the program - Bell had more to lose by leaving this program than any player on the roster.
> 
> Now not only is he viewed by NFL teams as injury prone.
> 
> He is now viewed as a Cancer.
> 
> Thus making him undraftable at the next level. You be the judge, if you still think everything falls on the kids shoulders then I don't know what else to tell you.



While I was optimistic, I never through he had a good shot in the NFL. I always painted him for being a CFL player because he has more agility and wiggle than he does speed, which is the premium currency of the league. I think the wider field up in Canada would allow him to be a dynamic back.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

There are now reports on twitter that the football staff seems surprised by Bell's tweets that he was dismissed from the team.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreFan317 said:


> There are now reports on twitter that the football staff seems surprised by Bell's tweets that he was dismissed from the team.



From what I can tell Bell has now deleted those tweets - if you click view more tweets they go away and usually you see all tweets...

More to this story!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> From what I can tell Bell has now deleted those tweets - if you click view more tweets they go away and usually you see all tweets...
> 
> More to this story!



Well, that was fast. :lol:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Well, that was fast. :lol:



Damage control? Misunderstanding? Poor Reaction?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Damage control? Misunderstanding? Poor Reaction?



Yes. Most likely. Likely. :lol:


----------



## Bluethunder

Well, we all had heard rumors and grumbling about inner turmoil, etc with the team.  One thing is for sure now, nobody on the team is guaranteed a spot on the roster.  Everyone on the team should take a long look at themselves now in light of this.  If Sanford will dismiss Bell, everyone else better realize he will have little to no hesitation to get rid of them too.


----------



## BankShot

Jason Svoboda said:


> Someone posted yesterday they saw him on campus in a walking boot.



Maybe the boot's just for "walking"...:beatdown:


----------



## Bluethunder

What is interesting is that Golden reached Sanford, and Sanford said it was a season ending foot injury.  When Golden asked him about Bell saying he had been dismissed, Sanford responded with "no comment".  When pressed further about Bell's statements about being off the team, Sanford again responded with "no comment".  

Not sure why you would say "no comment", kind of like pleading the 5th amendment during a trial.  Just makes you look like you are hiding something, whether you are or not.  If it is truly a season ending injury, why not just repeat that when asked about Bell's tweets?


----------



## new sycamore fan

This has been brewing for a long time now. There are reasons he was suspended by Miles on 3 occasions. He has been a great player and a not so good teammate. Miles enabled a lot of things that other players would have had game, multiple game, or permanent suspensions for. If you ever watched the sideline closely, it was all about Shakir, never really about the team. Of he stays on, meh I don't really care at this point one way or another. Heard too many real stories to care. As far as being drafted, I won't comment on that. I would think the last season and a half would have answered that.


----------



## BankShot

How will this impact the Warren Central/Cincy transfer? Is he already enrolled? Friends w/ Bell?


----------



## pbutler218

I was wondering the same thing! Hope not!


----------



## IndianaState45

I have met Coach Sanford on many occasions. He has always struck me as a very honest and moral man. I'm sure he made a very difficult... yet correct decision. The reality is the decision was likely made by the actions of his player. It's frustrating for fans, former players, and parents but most of us don't know the real story. I will still be there on Saturday ... win or lose I'm a proud Sycamore who fully supports Coach Sanford as I feel we are very lucky to have him.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

new sycamore fan said:


> This has been brewing for a long time now. There are reasons he was suspended by Miles on 3 occasions. He has been a great player and a not so good teammate. Miles enabled a lot of things that other players would have had game, multiple game, or permanent suspensions for. If you ever watched the sideline closely, it was all about Shakir, never really about the team. Of he stays on, meh I don't really care at this point one way or another. Heard too many real stories to care. As far as being drafted, I won't comment on that. I would think the last season and a half would have answered that.



I can neither confirm or deny these statements.  I can say that observation and logic make this scenario very possible.  One thing for sure--it is a sad day for all involved.


----------



## bent20

Very disappointed and curious as to the real story. Definitely tarnishes his career at ISU.


----------



## niklz62

Didn't Shakir have some weird tweets a year or 2 ago?


----------



## Callmedoc

I am not on one side or the other by the way, I just find it to be odd.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Indiana State at it's best...

And we talked for years about why Shakir Bell wasn't recruited by any D1 teams. You've got your answer Sycamore Pride. 

I'm not here to defend Shakir Bell, I'm sure Sanford didn't want to dismiss Bell, I'm sure it's the last thing a new coach wanted to do. But you know what, I'll be damned if poor disciplin didn't put us in the place this program was in for too long. So in that respect, I'm glad he (Sanford) made a play.

Lets not forget what Bell did for Indiana State Football. A major player in saving this program. 

No one wins today... This said someone has to answer for this and IMO it's the head coach!


----------



## BankShot

Wonder if Coach Sanford approached RP beforehand, given the Bell's ISU record book status?


----------



## agrinut

This is very sad to hear. Don't care who's at fault, should have never got this far. How short of the record was Shakir?


----------



## bluestreak

Sorry if I am misinterpreting your post, but why the sarcasm? If Coach DID dismiss Shakir, I am sure its for a very good reason, makes NO sense otherwise. On Shakir's part, I am sure he has been disappointed with all the injuries and that may have had something to do with the nature of his tweets. As someone pointed out, this isn't Shakir's only discipline issue. He was benched for the Penn State game a couple of years ago and another time (?) as well....  Its difficult to determine how this all transpired - we can't assume that everyone know what everyone else was saying - stuff like this rarely follows a perfect timeline. I will certainly miss seeing Shakir play for ISU, but am confident that Coach did what he felt was necessary.


----------



## Bluethunder

agrinut said:


> This is very sad to hear. Don't care who's at fault, should have never got this far. How short of the record was Shakir?



I think he was 122 yards from the school record and around 400-450 from the conference record.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Really, people care about whether a record will fall?  There were about 40 Sycamore seniors the last 2 seasons and about 10 this year who truly cared about turning the program around and being proud or the teams accomplishments. He was not one of them. Last word from me on this; I will cheer for the kids who do things the right way and want to be part of a team.


----------



## Bluethunder

Rick Semmler just tweeted that a "source" close to Bell confirmed that he was indeed dismissed from the team for "for not being loyal to coaching staff and having a bad attitude."

Bell says he is not ready to comment and Sanford still says "no comment".


----------



## lakesbison

Sad deal, I had mad respect for bell. Tough runner, dayum shame.    If I was Indiana state....I'd do damage control.    Just say he's hurt, it'll help Indiana state when shakir is drafted....don't get all Larry bird with this......lol


Hell. Let him stay on team, rehab and put him in last game to get the record.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

I have absolutely no idea what has transpired that led to Bell not being on the team any longer. However, I feel confident if he was dismissed that it was discussed with R.P. before a dismissal was executed. The "No Comment" by Coach Sanford, in my mind, is his way of protecting Bell's image so to speak and not airing any "dirty laundry" that led to such an unfortunate event. Keep in mind that no ONE player is bigger than TEAM. 
GO SYCAMORES


----------



## Bally #50

new sycamore fan said:


> Really, people care about whether a record will fall?  There were about 40 Sycamore seniors the last 2 seasons and about 10 this year who truly cared about turning the program around and being proud or the teams accomplishments. He was not one of them. Last word from me on this; I will cheer for the kids who do things the right way and want to be part of a team.


I just happened to check SP before I went to bed and am stunned to read this information. After reading thru all the threads, I zoomed in on what New Sycamore Fan has to say. He and I had a rocky beginning but frankly, when it comes to football, he's the guy I search out. Yes, it is a terrible day for ISU football, but come on, the season has been shot for weeks. There is no doubt that Shakir had something less than a team attitude. I admired his presence when he was a game maker but his less than on-board all-me persona turned me off. I always zero'd in on him when he was out of the game and his drama off the field was quite obvious to me. I knew his pro chances were slim and none, primarily because his me hurt, me fine, me hurt attitude was NOT going to play out in the pros, no fricking way. He has tremendous talent and that is obvious. I wish him luck in the future but ANY chance of playing on Sunday likely went down the toilet today. 

NSF calls it correctly. That's why he is dead on in these kind of matters. He's seen it all. We'll survive but it is going to be an ugly season unless there are some true believers in Coach Sanford left on the roster or in the stands. I happen to be one of them but will I be there this weekend? Probably not but I've got a few things on my plate right now too and have a pass from the school nurse. Great comment, NSF, if I do say so myself.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bally #46 said:


> I just happened to check SP before I went to bed and am stunned to read this information. After reading thru all the threads, I zoomed in on what New Sycamore Fan has to say. He and I had a rocky beginning but frankly, when it comes to football, he's the guy I search out. Yes, it is a terrible day for ISU football, but come on, the season has been shot for weeks. There is no doubt that Shakir had something less than a team attitude. I admired his presence when he was a game maker but his less than on-board all-me persona turned me off. I always zero'd in on him when he was out of the game and his drama off the field was quite obvious to me. I knew his pro chances were slim and none, primarily because his me hurt, me fine, me hurt attitude was NOT going to play out in the pros, no fricking way. He has tremendous talent and that is obvious. I wish him luck in the future but ANY chance of playing on Sunday likely went down the toilet today.
> 
> NSF calls it correctly. That's why he is dead on in these kind of matters. He's seen it all. We'll survive but it is going to be an ugly season unless there are some true believers in Coach Sanford left on the roster or in the stands. I happen to be one of them but will I be there this weekend? Probably not but I've got a few things on my plate right now too and have a pass from the school nurse. Great comment, NSF, if I do say so myself.



Do you really wish him luck? Do we really need to go over this again? Quit wishing kids luck that you couldn't give a rip about, it's lip service. 

Pretty easy for you all to pile on Bell now. I mean that's a pretty simple thing to do isn't it - must make you feel awfully good about the way his career ended. 

An "ugly season unless there are some true believers in Coach Sanford left on the roster and in the stands" - is that what your sticking with? It matters not, none natta, nill what is going on in the stands - my support has no impact on the outcome, let's get that strait - athletic compeitions are decided on the fields in which they take place. Secondly, your statement(s) almost suggest that this season can A. Still be turned around (It can't) and B. That Bell is the sole reason we are in the shitted? Let's not go so far, in fact even suggesting that would be really unfair. 

You can look to NSF or who ever you want for your football perspective. But a lot of blame to go around this football season. But for him to suggest that Shakir Bell didn't care about turning this program around is just wrong - I saw a kid on the field for 3 seasons that cared about winning, his numbers really wouldn suggest otherwise wouldn't they. Not a real hard case to make.


----------



## new sycamore fan

SSOM. Don't read the recent posts as something new. If you look back a couple of years ago I was saying the same things. I'll stand fully behind the fact that it was always more about him than the team. Have you not noticed the prior suspensions for breaking team rules?  The pouty attitude on the sideline when the team was winning but the stats weren't there?  The fact that he didn't practice?  I could go on with specifics, but that's irrelevant. Your opinion is your opinion, and that's fine. I also enjoyed watching him play. It is a FACT, though 
, that there were many many players that cared about the team a whole lot more. Keep ripping away though. And oh yeah, there still needs to be more housecleaning done.


----------



## BankShot

I'm trying to figure out if Trent Miles knew "which chains to yank," and if Sanford ever had the right combination? Sad case, that will not HELP ISU FB recruiting.


----------



## bent20

Just to clear up the comments about Sanford's comments. As coach, he can't go into detail about why a player leaves the team. He can say if he was dismissed. In this case he hasn't, apparently for Bell's sake and his own (who wants to be known as the coach who dimissed one of the best players in school history). That's about all he is allowed to say though. Doesn't mean Golden and other reporters aren't obligated to ask, but I wouldn't expect him to give a detailed account of what Bell did and said.

None of this is good though. I don't care if you disliked Bell and his attitude, it's not good for the program to lose it's best player from the last four years, a player who was a huge part of our turn around. I'm not saying he shouldn't have been let go, but I don't see this as a positive. I think Sanford understands that, that's why he'd prefer to call it a season ending injury. Hopefully, this team can rally together and salvage a win or two going forward. We need some sort of momentum toward next year or we could be going into a deep and very dark hole again. I don't think any of us have the patience to tolerate that again.


----------



## Westbadenboy

I posed the question on another thread about Bell -- guess we all wondered.  
I loved watching this guy play and he usually seemed to come across pretty well with interviews etc. 
But there were some major indicators of what was likely coming ................
His first chance to appear on national TV  (Penn State) and he gets himself suspended for part of the game ? ? ? ?
The last game of the year last year -- we win and we're likely in the playoffs -- lose and go home.  Bell gets himself suspended for all or part of the game ? ? ? ?
His constant remark that he would be the 19th guy in the NFL draft last year -- was that coming from one his old high school buddies or what ? ? ? ?
He might have been drafted ---- but first round -- get real !
As someone noted, maybe there was a reason there were no big time offers coming his way in high school.
Without a doubt Bell was the best football player in ISU history in my mind.  But like in many areas of life, not just football, we are sometimes our own worst enemy.  
Has Bell learned and matured over the past couple of years -- does not look like it -- hopefully he is not back in Indy in the future talking about what "might" have been.  Gets harder and harder to turn things around the older you get .............time to get that done for Shakir.


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Do you really wish him luck? Do we really need to go over this again? Quit wishing kids luck that you couldn't give a rip about, it's lip service.
> 
> Pretty easy for you all to pile on Bell now. I mean that's a pretty simple thing to do isn't it - must make you feel awfully good about the way his career ended.
> 
> An "ugly season unless there are some true believers in Coach Sanford left on the roster and in the stands" - is that what your sticking with? It matters not, none natta, nill what is going on in the stands - my support has no impact on the outcome, let's get that strait - athletic compeitions are decided on the fields in which they take place. Secondly, your statement(s) almost suggest that this season can A. Still be turned around (It can't) and B. That Bell is the sole reason we are in the shitted? Let's not go so far, in fact even suggesting that would be really unfair.
> 
> You can look to NSF or who ever you want for your football perspective. But a lot of blame to go around this football season. But for him to suggest that Shakir Bell didn't care about turning this program around is just wrong - I saw a kid on the field for 3 seasons that cared about winning, his numbers really wouldn suggest otherwise wouldn't they. Not a real hard case to make.



I will not pretend to know who Bell is as a person and what he wanted for the team vs. what he wanted for himself, as I have never met him nor spoken to him.  Many others are much more plugged that I am with regards to the team and due to living out of state, my information primarily comes from those on this board.  I will say this,  I just hope he finishes his degree.  As a senior (I can't remember if he redshirted or not) he has to be very close to obtaining it.  It would be a shame to see him leave school now and walk away from that.  

I do agree that the issues that have developed this season and the results of the season are bigger than any one player.  I also agree with someone else's comment (don't recall who made it but it was a good point) that this is probably not the last person to be jettisoned before this season ends.


----------



## treeman

Sad sad that it came to this. really enjoyed watching Bell play, he was a hell of a play maker. i never got the vibe from him that he thought he was better than the team, but then again i didn't watch him on the sidelines or follow to closely on what was going on off the field with him. New Sycamore Fan is in the know and has been hinting at his for quit some time. it worries me that he says their still needs to be more house cleaning done......I wonder if this was going on during the trent miles era or it just came about when sanford got here?? i have the suspicion that this season will have a couple more surprises by the end of the year.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

new sycamore fan said:


> SSOM. Don't read the recent posts as something new. If you look back a couple of years ago I was saying the same things. I'll stand fully behind the fact that it was always more about him than the team. Have you not noticed the prior suspensions for breaking team rules?  The pouty attitude on the sideline when the team was winning but the stats weren't there?  The fact that he didn't practice?  I could go on with specifics, but that's irrelevant. Your opinion is your opinion, and that's fine. I also enjoyed watching him play. It is a FACT, though
> , that there were many many players that cared about the team a whole lot more. Keep ripping away though. And oh yeah, there still needs to be more housecleaning done.



Maybe this post below didn't make my *opinion* clear enough to you. 



SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Indiana State at it's best...
> 
> And we talked for years about why Shakir Bell wasn't recruited by any D1 teams. You've got your answer Sycamore Pride.
> 
> I'm not here to defend Shakir Bell, I'm sure Sanford didn't want to dismiss Bell, I'm sure it's the last thing a new coach wanted to do. But you know what, I'll be damned if poor disciplin didn't put us in the place this program was in for too long. So in that respect, I'm glad he (Sanford) made a play.
> 
> Lets not forget what Bell did for Indiana State Football. A major player in saving this program.
> 
> No one wins today... This said someone has to answer for this and IMO it's the head coach!



I want to make sure you are VERY clear where I stand on this. Clearly, Shakir Bell is at fault. Clearly he did something and perhaps many things that have lead to this sad news. However I am not going to let a few things happen, I'm not going to sit back and watch people throw a kid under the bus after all this has happened because that is a pretty easy thing to do at this point and secondly the leader of this program is not with out responsibility here and ignoring that fact is simply ridiculous to me. Shakir Bell is not the first great athlete at a school that couldn't do the simple things both on and off the filed to stay on a team - he's not the first great athlete to be kicked off a team. I get all that. If you missed it above then read it again, him being undersized probably aint the only damn thing that kept him out of D1 Football - the kid has character issues it's quite clear. Just as you can't argue against the numbers he put up, I'm not going to sit here and pretend a college athlete that fathers a child out of wedlock doesn't have issues. 

I have no doubts that Sanford did the right thing in this instance. I however think he has some responsibility in letting it get to this point. If you don't think he has any responsibility in the matter then I don't know what to tell you.

In other words, if you want an award for being right about a kid having "issues" and you take some "Pride" in that fact... Well we probably don't have much else to talk about in this setting. I'm glad you've been "calling your shot" on this one for a long time, what a noble thing to pimp yourself on.

I got no dog in this fight, I got no one to protect here. I don't know Sanford, Bell or anyone on this roster. The only damn thing I care about is the program and this University - let that be known.


----------



## Bally #50

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Do you really wish him luck? Do we really need to go over this again? Quit wishing kids luck that you couldn't give a rip about, it's lip service.
> 
> Pretty easy for you all to pile on Bell now. I mean that's a pretty simple thing to do isn't it - must make you feel awfully good about the way his career ended.
> 
> An "ugly season unless there are some true believers in Coach Sanford left on the roster and in the stands" - is that what your sticking with? It matters not, none natta, nill what is going on in the stands - my support has no impact on the outcome, let's get that strait - athletic compeitions are decided on the fields in which they take place. Secondly, your statement(s) almost suggest that this season can A. Still be turned around (It can't) and B. That Bell is the sole reason we are in the shitted? Let's not go so far, in fact even suggesting that would be really unfair.
> 
> You can look to NSF or who ever you want for your football perspective. But a lot of blame to go around this football season. But for him to suggest that Shakir Bell didn't care about turning this program around is just wrong - I saw a kid on the field for 3 seasons that cared about winning, his numbers really wouldn suggest otherwise wouldn't they. Not a real hard case to make.


Yes, I will wish him well. In the same way I wished Jake Kelly well. What do you want me to say, damn Shakir, I hope you fall down the steps? Whether I meant it or not, you don't know but for whatever reason he had to quit in the middle of his senior season, who am I to challenge him on it? Like NSF, I too have been more than negative about Shakir in the past and have made the comment I felt his "shot" at the NFL was slim and none as early as two years ago. So if I am piling on him, it is nothing new. I have been doing it for a couple of years.

It reflects terribly on our program (deserved or NOT deserved) and I can only hope we can climb out of the mud and move on. If you don't think it doesn't matter who is in the stands, your must be losing your eloquent touch for nailing most every statement you make. Doesn't matter? You've got to be kidding? The fans are already restless and this is certainly going to affect our program big time. Like Jake Kelly, Shakir, IMO opinion, made a terrible mistake here. Whether it is simply quitting the team or if it was an attitude thing. The NFL doesn't like quitters and drama kings and his chances were already slim of being in the draft this spring.

So SSOM, I do wish him well, but trust me, I am not going to add him to my Christmas card list.


----------



## Sycamore624

Now that the shock and confusion from yesterdays tweets/news has had time to soak in I'll give my 2 cents. Loved Shakir as a player and have been able to talk to him several times and he was always very nice and down to Earth. I've heard rumblings on here and from folks around campus that he was all about Shakir and not the team. Not sure if that's true and at this point don't really care. For Coach in his first year and one that has been VERY disappointing he would have to be idiotic to just kick the programs greatest player of all time off the team for being a jerk. Coach has to have his reasons and for this I support him and the coaching staff. This just another part of being a ISU fan for us to have something potentially great and to have it fall apart. It's a shame for a great career to end like this but sounds like it was on his hands. 

*With all that said GO TREES!!!!!*


----------



## hans1950

If indeed  coach is sending a message I hope any other problem players are listening.Apparently there will always be guys who push the envelope as far as rules go.We can't forget that almost all these guys have been stars to one degree or another before coming to ISU.Lots of them have baggage of one kind or another that the coaching staff must deal with.How well they do that will probably show up in the success or failure of the program moving onward.At this point,Shakir isn't really much of a loss as far as productivity goes at this point and if he was that big a problem he provided the coach a means to deliver the aforementioned message.
We always hate to see our laundry aired out for everyone to see but apparently there was no other choice at this point.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm not going to sit here and pull the college athlete card, but I'm not sure how many of you have walked a day in those shoes? 

Shakir Bell, 2 time All American, Walter Payton Award Runner-up, MVFC Offensive Player of the Year, 3rd All Time Leading Rusher, Only Ninth Player in MVFC History to surpass 4,000 career rushing yards. 

He goes down as one of the best backs in ISU History and FCS History. He has been mentioned as one of the best backs in all of college football at his peak. He has battled through 8 concussions, a shoulder and foot injury this year. 

And here we are on Sycamore Pride and in the News Media praising the coach for trying to "protect" Shakir Bell by saying his season is over because he has a foot injury? Am I the only one on this forum that does have a problem with that? 

As much as college athletics tells us these kids are just a piece of meat, they go to class and practice each day trying to make sure that they keep a college scholership, pass drug tests, lift weights, do community service, talk to the cameras and much much more. Then when things go wrong... Boy you guys get classy. Say the kid has been a Cancer his whole career. Don't say a word about the coach and past coach who let it get to this point. Want to praise the coach for saying it's just an injury and now what?

We never hear another word from one of the best players in school history... 

Naaaa I'm not good with that. So I'm sorry it I find it distasteful for anyone on here to wish a kid good luck after this has happened because you can't really mean that. By all means whatever you do, protect the grown ass men that are leading this program and throw the kid under the bus and say it's always been about Shakir Bell. Talk about a low point in the history of the program...


----------



## landrus13

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm not going to sit here and pull the college athlete card, but I'm not sure how many of you have walked a day in those shoes?
> 
> Shakir Bell, 2 time All American, Walter Payton Award Runner-up, MVFC Offensive Player of the Year, 3rd All Time Leading Rusher, Only Ninth Player in MVFC History to surpass 4,000 career rushing yards.
> 
> He goes down as one of the best backs in ISU History and FCS History. He has been mentioned as one of the best backs in all of college football at his peak. He has battled through 8 concussions, a shoulder and foot injury this year.
> 
> And here we are on Sycamore Pride and in the News Media praising the coach for trying to "protect" Shakir Bell by saying his season is over because he has a foot injury? Am I the only one on this forum that does have a problem with that?
> 
> As much as college athletics tells us these kids are just a piece of meat, they go to class and practice each day trying to make sure that they keep a college scholership, pass drug tests, lift weights, do community service, talk to the cameras and much much more. Then when things go wrong... Boy you guys get classy. Say the kid has been a Cancer his whole career. Don't say a word about the coach and past coach who let it get to this point. Want to praise the coach for saying it's just an injury and now what?
> 
> We never hear another word from one of the best players in school history...
> 
> Naaaa I'm not good with that. So I'm sorry it I find it distasteful for anyone on here to wish a kid good luck after this has happened because you can't really mean that. By all means whatever you do, protect the grown ass men that are leading this program and throw the kid under the bus and say it's always been about Shakir Bell. Talk about a low point in the history of the program...



I agree 1,000%. Before yesterday, everyone was talking about how great Shakir has been for ISU and the football program. We all said how great it'd be for him to break the rushing record and make it to the NFL. Now that he's gone, everyone wants to jump on the guy and say how bad of a guy he is and that he has character issues. He just had a daughter like 3 weeks ago, I'm sure he has more than football on his mind. We all have our own issues. I've never met Shakir, but I can tell you he played his heart out for this team. He went out there every weekend and carried this team to wins the last 3 years. He'll be missed greatly here. I wish him the best and I hope he can find it in his heart to occasionally come back to ISU.


----------



## Sackalot

Well, I can wish him luck!  I hope he can continue to play at the next level (even in Canada or Arena or where ever he can if not NFL).  He is/was a great athlete and vital to turning our program around!  He has had a very rough season up until yesterday...when it ended.  That doesn't mean that I won't look at him as a Sycamore that worked his tail off.  So what if he had an "attitude" sometimes, find me an athlete of his caliber that doesn't?  Find me one that doesn't have some form of an ego that is larger than the average person...you won't.  

You guys crack me up attaching each other over this situation and trying to call other Sycamore fans out, its hilarious!  Its a sad day for ISU Football, period!  It's not like ISU or any other school hasn't had these types of problems before in terms of a high profile athlete, it has been dealt with, we move on and continue to improve the program.  It will, perhaps be a little tougher after this, but unless ISU goes back to cutting funding for football recruitment we will continue to see improvement.  
Now, get back to work and stop arguing about whether or not someone should be wished good luck, or if someone walked or didn't walk in shoes of someone else or if a 22 year old kid was a cancer or not a cancer or a cure or not a cure or whatever else you guys want to bitch at each other about.  

SUM IT UP>Shakir Bell is the best RB ISU has ever had.  We all enjoyed watching him play and what he did for ISU football.  He is no longer on the team in the middle of a terrible season.  DONE!  Move on to the next thing that ISU either does really well, or decision that ISU makes that is idiotic.  Because tomorrow there will probably be both a great decision and a really, really stupid one for us to discuss!  That is why you have to love ISU, there is always something to talk about...


----------



## agrinut

BankShot said:


> I'm trying to figure out if Trent Miles knew "which chains to yank," and if Sanford ever had the right combination? Sad case, that will not HELP ISU FB recruiting.



That is what I was thinking, if I am recruiting against ISUb you better believe I use this against them. There is no way to make this smell like a rose now.


----------



## sdjessie

A couple of random comments ....
   First related to coaches and second related to Bell ... (1) today the Buffalo News had a story about Grambling players but what drew my attention was the following: In 1973, after leading UCLA to two national championships and being named player of the year, Bill Walton built up the nerve to take a stand against legendary coach John Wooden and walked into the first practice of his senior year with long hair and a beard that was reflective of his hippie lifestyle.

Wooden’s rules were clear for players representing his program and their university: No hair longer than two inches and no facial hair. Walton protested on the grounds that it infringed upon his personal rights. After all, it was his face and his head. He could do with them whatever he wanted.

In fact, Wooden agreed.

“You’re correct, Bill. I don’t have that right,” Wooden told him. “I just have the right to determine who is going to play, and we’re going to miss you. In about 15 minutes, we’re not going to have you unless you get that taken care of.” Walton tried stating his case.

“Now you have 14 minutes,” Wooden said.

Walton jumped on his bicycle, raced to a nearby barber shop, had his hair cut, shaved his beard and raced back to Pauley Pavilion for practice.

 (2) I only met Shakir Bell once  ...it was a couple of years ago ...my wife and I were coming out of a restauarant and met Shakir also leaving with a few players who were also wearing shirts mentioning ISU football ... I stopped and asked if they played for ISU and SHakir spoke up and said they did ... I told him that my wife and I have held season tickets for many years ...he thanked us for our support and was very cordial and friendly ...he talked about the hope for the team ... and when we left we thought about what a marvelous ambassador he was for ISU ....,

   Situations are not just black or white ... we never will know the whole story and that is probably good as it all may die down quicker that way ...  I will continue to root for the Sycamores and also wish the best for Shakir and the coaches and all on the team ...


----------



## Fridae00

sdjessie said:


> A couple of random comments ....
> First related to coaches and second related to Bell ... (1) today the Buffalo News had a story about Grambling players but what drew my attention was the following: In 1973, after leading UCLA to two national championships and being named player of the year, Bill Walton built up the nerve to take a stand against legendary coach John Wooden and walked into the first practice of his senior year with long hair and a beard that was reflective of his hippie lifestyle.
> 
> Wooden’s rules were clear for players representing his program and their university: No hair longer than two inches and no facial hair. Walton protested on the grounds that it infringed upon his personal rights. After all, it was his face and his head. He could do with them whatever he wanted.
> 
> In fact, Wooden agreed.
> 
> “You’re correct, Bill. I don’t have that right,” Wooden told him. “I just have the right to determine who is going to play, and we’re going to miss you. In about 15 minutes, we’re not going to have you unless you get that taken care of.” Walton tried stating his case.
> 
> “Now you have 14 minutes,” Wooden said.
> 
> Walton jumped on his bicycle, raced to a nearby barber shop, had his hair cut, shaved his beard and raced back to Pauley Pavilion for practice.
> 
> (2) I only met Shakir Bell once  ...it was a couple of years ago ...my wife and I were coming out of a restauarant and met Shakir also leaving with a few players who were also wearing shirts mentioning ISU football ... I stopped and asked if they played for ISU and SHakir spoke up and said they did ... I told him that my wife and I have held season tickets for many years ...he thanked us for our support and was very cordial and friendly ...he talked about the hope for the team ... and when we left we thought about what a marvelous ambassador he was for ISU ....,
> 
> Situations are not just black or white ... we never will know the whole story and that is probably good as it all may die down quicker that way ...  I will continue to root for the Sycamores and also wish the best for Shakir and the coaches and all on the team ...[/QUOTE
> 
> He said it beautifully!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

He said it beautifully!

Yes he did, didn't he?


----------



## ISU02

Is there any possibility that Shakir can transfer mid season?


----------



## bent20

Wooden and Walton shared that story on video:






I'd still like to know some examples of what kind of disciplinary issues we're talking about. I don't expect specific examples involving specific players, just would like to know to what degree we're talking. We've had problems on the basketball team in years past but it's taken drug use for guys to actually get kicked off the team.


----------



## bent20

ISU02 said:


> Is there any possibility that Shakir can transfer mid season?



No, not to immediately play for another team and his eligibility is expired after this season.


----------



## niklz62

I'm having a little trouble formulating a solid opinion on this so far.  It sucks we don't have our best Running back for whatever reason.  When I was standing outside the locker room with some guys that I played with (mid 90's) as Shakir and the captains came out, I was catching one of them up on what had been going on with Shakir injury-wise.  When he walked onto the field he asked me what was wrong with him, I said he had the shoulder injury. The he asked, well why is he limping?  Since then he hasn't ran well. I assume this foot injury has been nagging and probably worse than we have heard. So it may not matter if he was dismissed or out for the season. 

And I don't know how we can say Miles or Sandford "let it get to this point". That makes a big assumption that nothing has been done prior to dismissing him. 

I will continue to use Shakir as the bar to measure players and their effect on our or other teams. I will also expect out team to improve.  I'd also like to see Shakir play at the next level, mostly out of curiosity.


----------



## bluestreak

ISU02 said:


> Is there any possibility that Shakir can transfer mid season?



No


----------



## lakesbison

Shakir ON THE FIELD was a freakin stud,  he just had a baby and has a nagging injury.  So what, things got dicey with a coach during a 1-6 season.  Life is too short, ISU should stick with the injury story and Shakir should just be a good soldier and quietly stand by during the games...... you'll all live..


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> I'm trying to figure out if Trent Miles knew "which chains to yank," and if Sanford ever had the right combination? Sad case, that will not HELP ISU FB recruiting.


Meh, I don't think it will hurt it, either. With the press and record breaking he did, I kept expecting more Indy area football players to trek over to Terre Haute, especially from Warren Central. It never happened.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Meh, I don't think it will hurt it, either. With the press and record breaking he did, I kept expecting more Indy area football players to trek over to Terre Haute, especially from Warren Central. It never happened.



I think Miles was able to recruit some people he wouldnt have otherwise by telling them they would have a chance to come in and start immediately.  Looks like Sandford will be able to do the same with the lack of depth we have right now.l


----------



## True Blue

Apparently its getting worse.  Some players are refusing to play Saturday in protest.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

True Blue said:


> Apparently its getting worse.  Some players are refusing to play Saturday in protest.


If they believe that strongly that Shakir has been wronged, good for them. However, I hope they think things through. Losing your scholarship can dramatically change your life and I don't think they realize how good they've got things.

My son would probably commit murder for a full ride right now.


----------



## bent20

True Blue said:


> Apparently its getting worse.  Some players are refusing to play Saturday in protest.



In protest to Bell being released, or in protest to Sanford enforcing some rules?

Either way, I'm growing more fed up as a fan.


----------



## BankShot

True Blue said:


> Apparently its getting worse.  Some players are refusing to play Saturday in protest.



Is this a general TEAM "issue" (white & black), or has a "racially-based" opposition front been formed?


----------



## bluestreak

BankShot said:


> Is this a general TEAM "issue" (white & black), or has a "racially-based" opposition front been formed?



Where did that come from?


----------



## BankShot

bluestreak said:


> Where did that come from?



See #74 post...trying to see if there's a socio-political alignment under the alleged planned Saturday player protest.


----------



## True Blue

bent20 said:


> In protest to Bell being released, or in protest to Sanford enforcing some rules?
> 
> Either way, I'm growing more fed up as a fan.



In protest to Bell being released.  Apparently a player is suspended for 2 games for something that happened in South Dakota and the players feel that what Bell did was minor compared to what this player did.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> In protest to Bell being released, or in protest to Sanford enforcing some rules?



Does it really make a difference at this point?  What are the consequences if they do protest by not playig?  Would giving up their scholarship mean they are no longer enrolled in school on Monday?  Do they understand the consequences of a protest?


----------



## KBASSER

True Blue said:


> Apparently its getting worse.  Some players are refusing to play Saturday in protest.


Gee Wiz---In my world, that's grounds for immediate termination.  "PUT ME IN COACH"


----------



## BankShot

We outa let the protesters transfer to Grambling and get a taste of college FB life on the other side of the NCAA "world."

http://www.nola.com/bayouclassic/index.ssf/2013/10/grambling_football_players_boy.html


----------



## bent20

Sycamore Proud said:


> Does it really make a difference at this point?  What are the consequences if they do protest by not playig?  Would giving up their scholarship mean they are no longer enrolled in school on Monday?  Do they understand the consequences of a protest?



Curious because according to some of our parent posters here, players were resentful of the preferential treatment Bell received in the past. Made it sound like people were glad, or at least understanding, of what happened to him. Meanwhile, many casual fans thought Bell was always a class act when they met him.

Seems strange that if that many players wanted him gone, or at least resented his star status, they would be willing to now walk out on his behalf. That's assuming all of this is true of course. Trying to make sense of anything going on with the program right now is difficult. Yes, you can try to read between the lines in these posts, but that doesn't appear to explain much.

If it's a small number of players protesting. OK, sit on the sidelines. We're already down to our backup's backup at several positions.

I'd also add that the alleged argument from the players - that what Bell did (whatever it was most recently) didn't seem worth kicking him off the team, seems like a fair one to me. He was booted for the season (no pun intended) for something that didn't involve him getting arrested? Sure, it's probably the accumulation of things, if true, but that's not new for the football team, and we've had guys on the basketball team with the same problem who stayed on the team.


----------



## treeman

i can't help but feel like foundation that was laid a few years ago is just completely falling out. i can't tell if A. Trent was just a great coach. B. Trent was great but knew this kind of season was coming. or C. Sanford has lost control of the team. it is pretty sad when a 1-6 record including giving up 70+ points to a in-state team is  not even close to being the worst thing about the season. 


I would love to know more about this protest but i really feel that you need to know the WHOLE story before we start making some dumb comments on this thread.


----------



## True Blue

It looks like they have came back.

http://indysportsreport.com/2013/10/isu-ndsu-preview-drama/


----------



## bent20

What a mess.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

treeman said:


> i can't help but feel like foundation that was laid a few years ago is just completely falling out.



I'm not sure the foundation is what we thought it was...


----------



## bluestreak

Bank, in your last two posts you seem to be alluding that this is something racial...do you have any evidence that this part of the issue, or are you just trying to start a more general discussion? If the latter is true, i would suggest that this is not germane to this particular discussion....IMHO.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

I have an idea, but it would piss off many past and some current players...so I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## TreeTop

Chief_Quabachi said:


> I have an idea, but it would piss off many past and some current players...so I'll keep it to myself.



We might be thinking the same thing...we do have the same name after all.


----------



## bent20

bluestreak said:


> Bank, in your last two posts you seem to be alluding that this is something racial...do you have any evidence that this part of the issue, or are you just trying to start a more general discussion? If the latter is true, i would suggest that this is not germane to this particular discussion....IMHO.



Judging from many of Bank's other posts it is indeed the latter.


----------



## needles

if anyone thinks that Sanford didn't do everything in his power to keep this young man on the team then you just have never coached. It is never an easy decision to dismiss a player. I am sure that he did so with the complete support of the AD. You just don't make a decision like that without discussing this move all along with the AD. I don't what this young man did, I'm sure that it was an accumulation of many things. I do know this, that decision did not come easy for Sanford, they never do. This guy is not a rookie and realizes that throwing a player off the team is a last resort move.


----------



## BudDawgII

Guess I'm still confused how a guy that has given his all to this program and only 100+ yards away from setting the all time rushing record at ISU---suddenly has an attitude problem and needs to be dismissed!!**  Come on man---am I missing something!?
The football program had taken so many positive steps upward the last 2-3 years---now here we go again!
Almost looks like the coaching staff needed to do something to get the heat off them!   It is the coaching staffs responsibility to keep morale and attitude in check and to keep his players "hitched" during tough times!  Now seems like we have a run away train on our hand and a program spiraling out of control.
Now I understand that a player demonstration/boycott is scheduled for tomorrow!!
One has to wonder what the effect of this will be on recruiting top notch talent for the future!
Concerned about the direction the wind is blowing!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

BudDawgII said:


> Guess I'm still confused how a guy that has given his all to this program and only 100+ yards away from setting the all time rushing record at ISU---suddenly has an attitude problem and needs to be dismissed!!**  Come on man---am I missing something!?
> The football program had taken so many positive steps upward the last 2-3 years---now here we go again!
> Almost looks like the coaching staff needed to do something to get the heat off them!   It is the coaching staffs responsibility to keep morale and attitude in check and to keep his players "hitched" during tough times!  Now seems like we have a run away train on our hand and a program spiraling out of control.
> Now I understand that a player demonstration/boycott is scheduled for tomorrow!!
> One has to wonder what the effect of this will be on recruiting top notch talent for the future!
> Concerned about the direction the wind is blowing!



Yeah, because dismissing the best player in school history would "take the heat off" the coaches.  Dude, think a little...


----------



## bluestreak

BudDawgII said:


> Guess I'm still confused how a guy that has given his all to this program and only 100+ yards away from setting the all time rushing record at ISU---suddenly has an attitude problem and needs to be dismissed!!**  Come on man---am I missing something!?
> The football program had taken so many positive steps upward the last 2-3 years---now here we go again!
> Almost looks like the coaching staff needed to do something to get the heat off them!   It is the coaching staffs responsibility to keep morale and attitude in check and to keep his players "hitched" during tough times!  Now seems like we have a run away train on our hand and a program spiraling out of control.
> Now I understand that a player demonstration/boycott is scheduled for tomorrow!!
> One has to wonder what the effect of this will be on recruiting top notch talent for the future!
> Concerned about the direction the wind is blowing!



 Well, you prolly got one thing right, you ARE confused.


----------



## BudDawgII

bluestreak said:


> Well, you prolly got one thing right, you ARE confused.



Confused with your vocabulary---prolly? lol


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BudDawgII said:


> Guess I'm still confused how a guy that has given his all to this program and only 100+ yards away from setting the all time rushing record at ISU---suddenly has an attitude problem and needs to be dismissed!!**  Come on man---am I missing something!?
> The football program had taken so many positive steps upward the last 2-3 years---now here we go again!
> Almost looks like the coaching staff needed to do something to get the heat off them!   It is the coaching staffs responsibility to keep morale and attitude in check and to keep his players "hitched" during tough times!  Now seems like we have a run away train on our hand and a program spiraling out of control.
> Now I understand that a player demonstration/boycott is scheduled for tomorrow!!
> One has to wonder what the effect of this will be on recruiting top notch talent for the future!
> Concerned about the direction the wind is blowing!



He was suspended three times by the previous coach and you say he suddenly develops a attitude problem. Really? No coach wants to do what Sanford did it is absolutely gut wrenching. Nobody can control another persons attitude, it is the coaches job to enforce the rules and expectations of the program. I support Sanford 100%.


----------



## Bluesier

needles said:


> if anyone thinks that Sanford didn't do everything in his power to keep this young man on the team then you just have never coached. It is never an easy decision to dismiss a player. I am sure that he did so with the complete support of the AD. You just don't make a decision like that without discussing this move all along with the AD. I don't what this young man did, I'm sure that it was an accumulation of many things. I do know this, that decision did not come easy for Sanford, they never do. This guy is not a rookie and realizes that throwing a player off the team is a last resort move.



What decision did Sanford have to make, I thought it was claimed to be a "season-ending foot injury?"


----------



## BankShot

bent20 said:


> Judging from many of Bank's other posts it is indeed the latter.



I can answer for myself , Bent...don't need an old newspaper writer stretching my words into "yellow journalism."
You'd think it would be easy to discern that style in the _snow_ of Iowa.


----------



## BudDawgII

IndyTreeFan said:


> Yeah, because dismissing the best player in school history would "take the heat off" the coaches.  Dude, think a little...



Thinks outside the box--Dude!  Your right he was perhaps the best player in school history the past three yrs and no mention about his attitude!  Now that he is injured --the team is 1-6--he has this attitude problem and needs to be dismissed!  Believe what u want dude but the problem goes deeper than Bell!


----------



## BankShot

"Inquiring minds wanna know..." - starting to sound like a Wabash Valley news writer. On 2nd thought, TH ethics (?) mandate a three (3) yr. cooling off period before the TRUTH is revealed to the public. Helps diffuse "political fallout" and minimizes job turnover.:seestars2:

Anyone heard if Jesse Jackson's coming down to the game Saturday...maybe do some scouting for the Bears:secretservice:?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

BudDawgII said:


> Thinks outside the box--Dude!  Your right he was perhaps the best player in school history the past three yrs and no mention about his attitude!  Now that he is injured --the team is 1-6--he has this attitude problem and needs to be dismissed!  Believe what u want dude but the problem goes deeper than Bell!



He was suspended multiple times by Miles.  He's obviously had issues.  He's not blameless here.

However, I just wish people would stop with the speculation and let Shakir move on, and let the team get on with the business of getting better.  This is still OUR team.  They wear Sycamore blue, they've had a rough season.  They need us now more than ever...


----------



## IndyTreeFan




----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> He was suspended multiple times by Miles.  He's obviously had issues.  He's not blameless here.
> 
> However, I just wish people would stop with the speculation and let Shakir move on, and let the team get on with the business of getting better.  This is still OUR team.  They wear Sycamore blue, they've had a rough season.  They need us now more than ever...



I've been contacted by multiple sources saying the team has moved on. It sounds like this incident may have taken some weight off their shoulders and they've all been able to take a breath and refocus.


----------



## GoBlueISU

There is no I in team but there is one in Shakir. Sorry, figured this thread could use some humor.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

GoBlueISU said:


> There is no I in team but there is one in Shakir. Sorry, figured this thread could use some humor.



I don't care who you are, that's funny. Definitely what the doctor ordered.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> I've been contacted by multiple sources saying the team has moved on. It sounds like this incident may have taken some weight off their shoulders and they've all been able to take a breath and refocus.



I got the same thing from a person inside the program this evening.  It sounded to me as if the weight of the world had been lifted, and the team could refocus on getting back to playing football.  Al Pacino said it all above...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> I don't care who you are, that's funny. Definitely what the doctor ordered.



Yeah that was classy...


----------



## BankShot

Just thought I'd remind everyone that 4 yrs ago (2009 Homecoming, which was this weekend), ISU ended the NATION'S longest losing streak.
Wonder where this "humor" was the past four (4) years?

"There is no I in team but there is one in Shakir" 

Ya, really LMAO.


----------



## BudDawgII

BankShot said:


> Just thought I'd remind everyone that 4 yrs ago (2009 Homecoming, which was this weekend), ISU ended the NATION'S longest losing streak.
> Wonder where this "humor" was the past four (4) years?
> 
> "There is no I in team but there is one in Shakir"
> 
> Ya, really LMAO.



Right on the mark!  How quickly they forget!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Anyone else notice there has been no talk about QB the last couple of days??


----------



## niklz62

Sycamore Proud said:


> Anyone else notice there has been no talk about QB the last couple of days??



Todd Golden tweeted that Parish was something like questionable (don't remember the exact term)for Saturday.  He said based on his observation he would likely miss this week.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yeah that was classy...



Meh, whatever. Nobody here forced Shakir to make the decisions he made. I loved rooting for him on the field but I support the school first and foremost. I also don't have problems laughing at something that's funny, especially when it has been so tense around here this season. If you can't laugh, about all you can do is cry having tasted the success the last couple years provided.


----------



## Sycamore624

Sycamore Proud said:


> Anyone else notice there has been no talk about QB the last couple of days??



We have a QB?? 


Just kidding!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Meh, whatever. Nobody here forced Shakir to make the decisions he made. I loved rooting for him on the field but I support the school first and foremost. I also don't have problems laughing at something that's funny, especially when it has been so tense around here this season. If you can't laugh, about all you can do is cry having tasted the success the last couple years provided.



I will elect not to do either, not laugh or cry - especially not at the expense of a college kid who had a lot going for him but made some poor choices and got him kicked off the team. You only get to be a D1 athlete once, getting kicked off is certainly nothing to laugh about or make light of. No "I" in team but an "I" in Shakir not only lacked creativity, it was a low blow and untimely. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## TreeTop

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p>Had a brief chat with Shakir Bell. Still doesn't want to go on-the-record, but said he will at a later date.</p>— Todd Golden (@TribStarTodd) <a href="https://twitter.com/TribStarTodd/statuses/393830808487604224">October 25, 2013</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## BankShot

Here's how another coach handled an "ego" discipline problem on the heels of winning a National Championship last season:

http://www.cbssports.com/collegebas...ehanan-will-be-back-in-a-short-period-of-time


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I will elect not to do either, not laugh or cry - especially not at the expense of a college kid who had a lot going for him but made some poor choices and got him kicked off the team. You only get to be a D1 athlete once, getting kicked off is certainly nothing to laugh about or make light of. No "I" in team but an "I" in Shakir not only lacked creativity, it was a low blow and untimely.
> 
> Thanks for playing.



Did Morgan write this for you?

After reading everyone's posts, this one may have said it best.

This whole event is just a sad day for ISU and ISU Athletics, and I'm sorry to hear and read about the whole mess.

Not many good 'take aways' from this, mostly bad.


----------



## Sycamore624

Gotta Hav said:


> Did Morgan write this for you?
> 
> After reading everyone's posts, this one may have said it best.
> 
> This whole event is just a sad day for ISU and ISU Athletics, and I'm sorry to hear and read about the whole mess.
> 
> *Not many good 'take aways' from this, mostly bad*.



THIS! There is no winners in this situation regardless of the real truth.


----------



## SycamoreSage

From all newspaper reports, Shakir Bell had a very good preseason with the Edmonton Eskimos. The season opened yesterday and the newspapers made no reference to Bell. He was not listed in the statistics for rushing or pass receiving. Even more is disturbing is that one online roster does not list Bell. What happened?


----------



## new sycamore fan

He's listed on their practice squad.


----------



## sdjessie

I am guessing he still will get his chance. Chad Simpson was signed and started because of years experience. But he had 8 carries for 33 yards with the longest for 15. So the other 7 were for 18. Also 2 catches for 9 yards. Their QB was hit hard and injured. The game was on ESPN3. Only time will tell.


----------

